# First half 2016 releases



## Death Nikorps

Hi everyone,

you want some new books ?

Ok !

*December 2015 / January 2016:*

- _Horus Heresy: The Honoured_ by Rob Sanders - Hardback

*January/February:*

- _Horus Heresy: The Unburdened_ by David Annandale - Hardback
- _The Beast Arises: Predator,Prey_ by Rob Sanders - Hardback - Book II (The Beast Arises = I Am Slaughter by Dan Abnett Book I) - Synopsis:


> After centuries of peace, the Imperium is thrown into panic as human worlds everywhere are menaced by orks. In a relentless tide of slaughter, ork attack moons destroy planet after planet with gravity weapons of unstoppable power. On Terra, the High Lords are paralysed by the scale of the threat, and fail to take any effective action. With entire Space Marine Chapters missing, or known to have been wiped out, does anyone have the will and the power to rise to the Imperium’s defence?


- _Space Marine Battles: Flesh Tearers_ by Andy Smillie - Trade-Paparback (Anthology of eshort/novellas/audios ?)
- _Lords of the Dead: The Return of Nagash / The Fall of Altdorf_ - Omnibus The End Times

*February/March:*

- _Horus Heresy: Crusade's End_ - Omnibus => Horus Rising,False Gods and Galaxy in Flames
- _The Beast Arises: The Emperor_ Expects by Gav Thorpe - Hardback - Book III - Synopsis:


> As ork ships lay waste to world after world, heading inexorably towards Terra, Imperial citizens despair. The High Lords become desperate to prove that victory is possible, no matter the cost. A massive Navy fleet is assembled – their mission to make a definitive strike against the orks at Port Sanctus, an area of enemy-held space. But when the Imperial armada arrives, they find themselves outclassed and outmanoeuvred – can human courage and faith possibly prevail against such terrible odds?


*March/April:*

- _The Beast Arises: The Last Wall_ by David Annandale - Hardback - Book IV
- _Doom of the Elves: The Curse of Khaine / Deathblade_ - Omnibus The End Times.

*April/May:*

- _The Beast Arises: Throneworld_ by Ben Counter - Hardback - Book V (final book I guess) 
- _Horus Heresy: The Last Phoenix_ - Omnibus


So, 2 new HH books by ROB SANDERS (!!) and David Annandale. Somes omnibus. And a new 32K series in 5 books, 1 each month.

You're welcome.


----------



## gamingharry

Horus Heresy: The Honoured by Rob Sanders
Horus Heresy: The Unburdened by David Annandale

Yeah hardback general releases? What are these???


----------



## Matcap

Thanks for the info! Hope they can pick up the quality of the earlier Heresy books again. Also interested in that 32k series of books.


----------



## Sevatar

Any chance you can also get a page count for each book?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oh well, maybe there'll be something to look forward to in the second half of the year.


----------



## Death Nikorps

Sevatar said:


> Any chance you can also get a page count for each book?


If Amazon is right for those:

Predator,Prey => 256 pages

The Emperor Expects => 240 pages

Flesh Tearers => 512 pages (that's why I think it's the 2 novellas + eshort & audios)

Crusade's End => 1024 pages

Lords of the Dead: The Return of Nagash / The Fall of Altdorf => 928 pages


I don't know for the others. The Beast Arises series is on the same format as "big hardback" like "... of Mars" series (around 300 pages each).


----------



## Lord of the Night

Khorne's Fist said:


> Oh well, maybe there'll be something to look forward to in the second half of the year.


...

Yeah because a series about the greatest Ork WAAAGH, the WAAAGH that took the _entire_ Adeptus Astartes to stop and even then just barely, by Dan Abnett, Rob Sanders, Gav Thorpe and Ben Counter (Annandale.. we'll see how he does) isn't something to look forward to. And TWO Horus Heresy novels, both by Rob Sanders, the man who brought us Legion of the Damned, Archaon and Atlas Infernal.

I am VERY excited for The Beast Arises series, the Beast and his Great WAAAGH! have been one of my favourite 40k lore pieces since it was put in, the idea that the Orks nearly defeated the Imperium is a fascinating one, and I am really looking forward to reading about it; especially with that last title. _Throneworld_... could the Orks have actually made it to Terra?


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Lord of the Night said:


> Rob Sanders, the man who brought us Legion of the Damned, Archaon and Atlas Infernal.


Colour me underwhelmed.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Khorne's Fist said:


> Colour me underwhelmed.


Indeed.

I also don't see anything about _The Warmaster_, from Gaunts Ghosts.....


----------



## Captain_Loken

Angel of Blood said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I also don't see anything about _The Warmaster_, from Gaunts Ghosts.....


This is exactly what I was thinking. I think we think alike, you and I.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Looks interesting with the new series about the Beast in M32. 

Regarding the HH releases, Ive a sinking feeling saying that they are yet more LE releases on par with his recently released Cybernetica.

Any news on whats comming for the last half of 2015?


----------



## Death Nikorps

Brother Lucian said:


> Any news on whats comming for the last half of 2015?


September:

- Ahriman: Unchanged by John French - Trade-Paperback
- Grey Knights: Sons of Titan by David Annandale - Hardback (anthology)

October:

- Horus Heresy: Macragge's Honour - Hardback (graphic novel)

November:

- Silver Skulls: Portents by Sarah Cawkwell - Trade-Paperback
- Sanctus Reach by Ben Counter & Guy Haley - Omnibus

December:

- The Beast Arises: I Am Slaughter by Dan Abnett - Hardback
- Horus Heresy: The Honoured by Rob Sanders - Hardback (supposed date)

+ somewhere: Horus Heresy: Red-Marked by Nick Kyme - Audio

And, It was assumed that Horus Heresy: The Crimson King by Graham McNeill will be release in Automn, and The Black Legion (book 2) by Aaron Dembski-Bowden also. But, no Amazon news. I suppose the ADB book will have a First Edition some month before the general release...


----------



## Brother Lucian

This year sure has been marked by re-releases and limited editions.


----------



## Tawa

I saw "Ben Counter" and my chubby went south.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Very anxious for the Ahriman book. 

I didn't see it, but do you have any news about the next Black Legion series?

I heard Talon of Horus was a stand alone, but I never had any true confirmation.


----------



## Death Nikorps

Captain_Loken said:


> Very anxious for the Ahriman book.
> 
> I didn't see it, but do you have any news about the next Black Legion series?
> 
> I heard Talon of Horus was a stand alone, but I never had any true confirmation.



At the first page of Talon of Horus is noted "book 1 of The Black Legion series", the second book is supposed to be called "Black Legion" and should have been released by year's end. But no news. I suspect a First Edition before, and a few months after the general release.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Death Nikorps said:


> At the first page of Talon of Horus is noted "book 1 of The Black Legion series", the second book is supposed to be called "Black Legion" and should have been released by year's end. But no news. I suspect a First Edition before, and a few months after the general release.


I noticed that, however on Lexicanum it notes the list of books, and it doesn't recognize it as a series... but I suppose that could also be that no other of the set has been released...

This kinda ticks me off. It's a wonderful book, and to just let it go for so long... is kinda disheartening. hah


Thanks for the heads up, brother.


----------



## Doelago

Captain_Loken said:


> I noticed that, however on Lexicanum it notes the list of books, and it doesn't recognize it as a series...


Using Lexicanum as a source for _anything_ was your first mistake.

But nice to see that there at least appear to be some new books coming out. I just hope that the quality of the Ork series will be good and not just a quick cash grab like "The End Times" was.


----------



## Captain_Loken

I'm also super excited for the new Ahriman book coming out in September. I've been waiting for that for a while too.


----------



## Mob

Captain_Loken said:


> I noticed that, however on Lexicanum it notes the list of books, and it doesn't recognize it as a series... but I suppose that could also be that no other of the set has been released...


Yep.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Doelago said:


> But nice to see that there at least appear to be some new books coming out. I just hope that the quality of the Ork series will be good and not just a quick cash grab like "The End Times" was.


I'm hoping it will be great as well, but what I truly hope is that if The Beast Arises sells enough, it will convince Black Library of the viability of stories set between 30k and 40k, and then we'll be one step closer to what I have always wanted from BL;

A series about the Reign of Blood and Goge Vandire. The Age of Apostasy is the third great Age in 40k, next to the Horus Heresy and the Time of Ending, it's story needs to be told!


LotN


----------



## Death Nikorps

Hi everyone,

I've got more news for you, some synopses:

- _Horus Heresy: The Honoured_ by Rob Sanders



> In the immediate aftermath of the Word Bearers' attack on Calth, survivors from both sides were driven into the subterranean arcology shelters by the tortured Veridian star. While their primarch Roboute Guilliman had planned for many seemingly unthinkable eventualities, the Ultramarines now face a new war in the underworld - could Steloc Aethon, renowned captain of 'the Honoured' 19th Company, be the one to lead them to ultimate victory over the traitors? Perhaps, if he can master his own bitter desire for vengeance...


- _Horus Heresy: The Unburdened_ by David Annandale



> Long considering themselves persecuted by the rest of the Imperium, the apostles of the XVIIth Legion have courted sedition, betrayal and even open heresy for decades. But for Kurtha Sedd of the Third Hand Chapter, the Word Bearers' assault on Calth has proven... troubling. Drawn into the haunted shadows of the planet's underworld, the Chaplain and his devout brethren must now put aside all other concerns and continue to wage war against the Ultramarines, no matter the ultimate cost.


- _The Last Phoenix_, the second HH Omnibus:



> The Horus Heresy continues in this omnibus, with the fall of the III Legion to Chaos. The novels Fulgrim and Angel Exterminatus serve as a chronicle of Fulgrim’s corruption, while The Crimson Fist, The Reflection Crack’d and many other tales from the New York Times bestselling series reveal the true extent of his damnation.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Seriously? More Calth? Epic....siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Angel of Blood said:


> Seriously? More Calth? Epic....siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh.


I feel the same. And did the exact same at the thought of 30 more books till the end!

With many books talking about what happens at the end... its almost kind of pointless to even wait.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Clearly the ultramarines is a beloved legion, if you havent caught onto that yet. They did not have much airtime in the old Heresy fluff, so theyve been busy correcting that sad state of affairs. *snerk*

But clearly the cardhouse construction of Imperium Secundus is going to come toppling down soon, having Roboute faced with that realization that Terra is still holding out should be an interesting sight to read about. Or maybe they will just quietly sweep it in under the rug, though it might be hard to hide the fact that they crowned a new Emperor. Though Guiliman might be saved by Sanguinius' play with the Sanguinor imposter swapping places with him.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Brother Lucian said:


> Or maybe they will just quietly sweep it in under the rug, though it might be hard to hide the fact that they crowned a new Emperor..


This seems much more likely. Considering the earlier emperor was near death for millennia, and suddenly he appears 'good as new'. That would be pretty tough to explain to the Imperium...


----------



## Brother Lucian

Captain_Loken said:


> This seems much more likely. Considering the earlier emperor was near death for millennia, and suddenly he appears 'good as new'. That would be pretty tough to explain to the Imperium...


think you are mixing up something. I am talking of the point when the Ultramarines makes contact with Terra post Ruinstorm, but still in the Heresy era.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Brother Lucian said:


> think you are mixing up something. I am talking of the point when the Ultramarines makes contact with Terra post Ruinstorm, but still in the Heresy era.




Quite. Don't really know what I was thinking. Hah.


----------



## forkmaster

Sorry about the negativety but...

- Horus Heresy: The Honoured by Rob Sanders


> In the immediate aftermath of the Word Bearers' attack on Calth, survivors from both sides were driven into the subterranean arcology shelters by the tortured Veridian star. While their primarch Roboute Guilliman had planned for many seemingly unthinkable eventualities, the Ultramarines now face a new war in the underworld - could Steloc Aethon, renowned captain of 'the Honoured' 19th Company, be the one to lead them to ultimate victory over the traitors? Perhaps, if he can master his own bitter desire for vengeance...


My excitement for this just died. This sounds all too similar to his short story _A Deeper Darkness_. _Mark of Calth_ didn't recieve good reviews so why are they forcing us to go back there?

- Horus Heresy: The Unburdened by David Annandale


> Long considering themselves persecuted by the rest of the Imperium, the apostles of the XVIIth Legion have courted sedition, betrayal and even open heresy for decades. But for Kurtha Sedd of the Third Hand Chapter, the Word Bearers' assault on Calth has proven... troubling. Drawn into the haunted shadows of the planet's underworld, the Chaplain and his devout brethren must now put aside all other concerns and continue to wage war against the Ultramarines, no matter the ultimate cost.


So let's re-visit Calth and this character that appeared briefly in _Censure_ and died there. Way to go of re-hashing stories. Do they really not have more important things to visit and explore? Like I do not need to know what happened to every single Word Bearer and Ultramarine after Calth unless it had more impact on the overall story. Together with _The Traveller_ and _Damnation of Pythos_, my faith in David has all but disappeared when it comes to writing HH-stories.

- The Last Phoenix, the second HH Omnibus:


> The Horus Heresy continues in this omnibus, with the fall of the III Legion to Chaos. The novels Fulgrim and Angel Exterminatus serve as a chronicle of Fulgrim’s corruption, while The Crimson Fist, The Reflection Crack’d and many other tales from the New York Times bestselling series reveal the true extent of his damnation.


And my hope for more EC and Fulgrim-stories went down the drain.

I wish I would be more excited for _Unchanged_ but I did not really like at all _Sorcerer_. Only _Black Legion_ and _The Crimson King_ is what I hope for will be good.


----------



## Captain_Loken

forkmaster said:


> I wish I would be more excited for _Unchanged_ but I did not really like at all _Sorcerer_. Only _Black Legion_ and _The Crimson King_ is what I hope for will be good.


 
Just curious, but why didn't you like Sorcerer?

Also, there is no hope that Black Legion is good. It *WILL *be good.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Captain_Loken said:


> Just curious, but why didn't you like Sorcerer?


My oppinion. Ahriman looking too much like a moustache twirling villain whom is constantly going 'just as planned' Hopefully Ahriman will have far more of a focus on his rubric project in sorcerer, instead of trying to mastermind convoluted machiavelian plots. And showing just WHY he is the Chief Librarian of the Thousand Sons Legion.


----------



## forkmaster

Captain_Loken said:


> Just curious, but why didn't you like Sorcerer?
> 
> Also, there is no hope that Black Legion is good. It *WILL *be good.


*This is a copypaste for a book-review I wrote about the novel. I usualy do videos for these but here you go in advance.*

"_So after reading this, I am heavily disappointed. The first book I could forgive as it was the supposedly origin story of what Ahriman is to become. But in this book doesn't explore deeper into the character of Ahriman nor the Thousand Sons Legion after the Rubric-spell. I'm not sure what French want to do with Ahriman, as he is neither a loyal renegade that wants to do good where the means serves the ending results, and neither is he evil just for his own purpose. He walks somewhere in between and is just blank. The First Prince showed some potential of Ahriman being ignorant of his enslavement to Tzeentch, and the conversation between him and Be’lakor, which is a daemon who also thinks himself being free but still is enslaved to a certain degree.

But neither of the short The Dead Oracle or the audio drama The First Prince and the consequences which happened in them are mentioned at all in this novel. It's like they never existed in some ways. French had some huge potential to expand on the fact that Ahriman deals with the powers of Tzeentch and tries to save his Legion, only to slowly be corrupted in the process.

It is frequently mentioned that Ahriman wants to save the Legion from the Rubric, and that is why he seeks out the Athenaeum of Kallimakus. But just as French doesn't explore deeper into Ahriman and the Thousand Sons, he forgets to explore the Rubricae. The ghost brothers of the Thousand Sons that suffered a horrible fate. In French short All is Dust and somewhat in Exile, he explored the Rubricae and made them as actual characters. ADB also did this in Talon of Horus, and actually makes these stone-warriors as silent characters that you care and feels sorrow for.

But in this story they are nameless and faceless unknown characters. How are we supposed to care about Ahrimans quest if French doesn't explore what Ahriman actually tries to save? At the same time we get a few references and connections to the character of Iskandar Khayon, the main-character in Talon of Horus and the POW the story is told from. French had a great opportunity to write a flashback with the interaction between Khayon and some of the characters in this novel. Instead he is mentioned just in the pass-by 3 times or so.

My next issue is that we won't get to know something in particular about the Athenaeum of Kallimakus which was first mentioned in the 6th Ed CSM Codex. It was a small passage which talked about the character Kallimakus who had a special bond with Magnus the Red and wrote secret dangerous lore. Exploring this place would have been fantastic, but it was overshadowed with a unnecessary space-battle with the Inquisition and Grey Knights. They shouldn't even be there if you ask me. 

Now we can talk about the characters. Ahriman I've already talked about. Other characters that followed over from Exile are the 2 surviving Space Marines of an unknown Chapter. One of them dies in the 2nd scene he appears in, and I felt nothing for him. The other I'm not sure what actually happened to as he appeared to have died in some instances, and then he survived in others. French wrote one thing good here which I felt was very Tzeentch, and that is the time-paradox of how their Chapter became doomed. Their Chapter is marked for death for unknown reasons, 4 of them survive and end up in the Warp, they begin to serve Ahriman, one of them becomes captured only for us readers to find out that through some time-travel, he ends up outside of the Warp before his Chapter is marked for death. That is a small thing and the only interesting and good about those characters.

We are then introduced to 2 new Thousand Sons-characters. The first one is called Sanakht, who was actually introduced in an audio drama called Lucius the Eternal Blade, written by Graham McNeill. He is interesting as he is a swordsman and never suffered from the Rubric, other than that his powers diminished because of it. I found him to be cool, and then it was really sad to see he was turned into a villain with no real motive other than "We should kill Ahriman for the sake of it." He was wasted in that moment. It had a nice turn-around at the end as we get to see Ahriman knew this all along. But the problem is, as Ahriman sacrifices Sanakht, he felt nothing as it was beating an necessary opponent rather that sacrificing someone we cared for. 

The other character is called Ignis and he was also interesting as he sees numbers and calculates everything. But he as well at first seemed to suffer from the whole "We must kill Ahriman for the sake of it!" until the final revelation that he was serving Ahriman all along.

I was to be honest, disappointed with the novel. Not only the lack of exploration of the things already mentioned, but also playing around too much with some established lore and changing it. I am all for changes, but this weren't changes in a good way. It had some small highlights that made it somewhat worth reading. I will in the future give my recommendations on how to fix the Ahriman-series, as there wouldn't be more room left in this review._"

*I did write a "How to fix the novels!" as well.*

"_So I've had my huge problems with Ahriman Sorcerer so I wanted to make a special extra video on how to fix all this with my comments on how you could do with it all. It should be noted I really like John French, he is a great guy and always responds on social media and he knows how to write. I just don't like how things turned out here.

First in Exile. I like that Ahriman starts out at the bottom of things due to his Exile. I also liked the tension of the Brotherhood of Dust searching for him. My biggest problem is though that he is gathering up with some Space Marines of an unknown Chapter, they are all irritating and unlikeable. We don't get to see the brotherhood between them, which is one of the things which made the Night Lords-trilogy so fun to read. Especially since these Space Marines are more or less wasted in the 2nd novel, they served little to no purpose. My first fix would then be to remove these characters and add some actual Thousand Sons for us to bond with, alternative some sorcerers who wants to follow Ahriman. 

Then we have Ahriman as a character. I can buy the whole thing that he hasn't fallen into corruption just yet, and he tries to do his thing. But then I would do the 2nd fix, and that is to make him more like the development which Eisenhorn did in Dan Abnetts Eisenhorn-trilogy. Either you make him a good character that has to do bad things, and in the process becomes the thing he is fighting, or make him a bad character from the start, like the Word Bearers in Anthony Reynolds trilogy. French has him right now in a weird middle way, which makes it hard for me a reader. I do not know if I should root for him, or hope that he fails.

My next thing would be to deal much more of Ahrimans corruption. He is supposed to be the main front-guy for Tzeentch, but there has been little to no indication of slowly falling into Tzeentch's grasp. Heck let him use more spells and sorcery that has dire consequences.

The next thing I would do is to work more with flashbacks. Reynolds used them more sparingly than perhaps ADB, but either ways worked out fine. Especially was it great reading more about Talos during the Great Crusade, the Heresy and the Scouring that came after. There has been very few flashbacks, and one in particularly I would want to see more of is the interaction between Ahriman and Magnus the Red prior, during and the consequences after the Rubric-Spell.

Also since both he and ADB have a Thousand Son as the main-character in both their series, I would want to see more flashbacks of them together and see their relationship with each other.

My next fix would be in the novel Sorcerer. You saw my review of that I hope. First I would focus more the relationships of Ahriman and those who serve him, and especially give Ahriman more screen time. I would remove the whole Grey Knight from the story. The obsessive Inquisitor could remain, but I would place him rather as a castellan of the Athenaeum of Kallimakus rather than the liberator.

In that novel I think he should have developed brotherhood between Ahriman and Sanakht, rather than making him the bad guy right in the end. It would have been much more sad to read about how Ahriman betrays Sanakht to gain all the knowledge rather than Sanakht betraying Ahriman and becomes a plot- convenience. I would also have wanted to see more about the Athenaeum and what it actually contained. It was so fussy on the details.

John French still has potential to involve all these things in the novel, or I really hope he tries to bring into a 2nd trilogy about Ahriman and this time make it better._"


----------



## Death Nikorps

You want more ?

Ok ! 





> After centuries of peace, the Imperium is thrown into panic as human worlds everywhere are menaced by orks. In a relentless tide of slaughter, ork attack moons destroy planet after planet with gravity weapons of unstoppable power. On Terra, the High Lords are paralysed by the scale of the threat, and fail to take any effective action. With entire Space Marine Chapters missing, or known to have been wiped out, does anyone have the will and the power to rise to the Imperium’s defence?






> As ork ships lay waste to world after world, heading inexorably towards Terra, Imperial citizens despair. The High Lords become desperate to prove that victory is possible, no matter the cost. A massive Navy fleet is assembled – their mission to make a definitive strike against the orks at Port Sanctus, an area of enemy-held space. But when the Imperial armada arrives, they find themselves outclassed and outmanoeuvred – can human courage and faith possibly prevail against such terrible odds?






> Despite the Imperium’s best attempts to forestall the ork plague that is wrecking havoc in human space, an ork attack moon now hangs over Terra. As its malevolent presence gazes down at the Imperial Palace, terrified citizens run riot in the streets. In a last-ditch attempt to destroy the attack moon, a proletarian crusade is launched. Thousands of ships large and small head to the moon carrying billions of citizens, all eager to take the fight to the enemy. It seems the attack has a chance of success as the invasion force lands safely, but the orks have yet to spring their trap...






> The Imperium’s situation has never been more grim – an ork attack moon hangs over Terra, and ork armadas ravage human space. To make matters even worse, eldar strike at the heart of the Imperial Palace, forcing humanity’s defenders to fight on two fronts at once. Though it seems nothing can stop the orks – neither brute force, science, nor faith – an unlikely alliance in the furthest reaches of space uncovers the first clue how to defeat the greenskins. The Adeptus Astartes now face an almost impossible task - taking news of this discovery back to Terra through a galaxy teaming with orks.


The two first The End Times omnibuses, 2 novels + short stories (ebook)​


​
And I guess that confirms Flesh Tearers as an anthology (not a new cover, this from Flesh of Cretacia).

​
No cover yet for the first one, _I Am Slaughter_. Hope you liked this new covers.


----------



## Doelago

Really like the artwork for the Ork series, but the _The Beast Arises_ logo really ruins the overall look of the cover in my eyes. Somewhat worried over what the quality of the writing will end up being.


----------



## forkmaster

Doelago said:


> Really like the artwork for the Ork series, but the _The Beast Arises_ logo really ruins the overall look of the cover in my eyes. Somewhat worried over what the quality of the writing will end up being.


I would agree that the covers look amazing, but I'm scheptical on the writers and Orks Vs. humans are rarely interesting to read in bigger amounts. But I like the effort they are putting into all this.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Interested in the Flesh Tearers book. Looks awesome!

Not familiar with a lot of those authors, however, so I'm not too sure about all that. Lets hope this Andy Smille does a good representation


----------



## Lord of the Night

Death Nikorps said:


> The Imperium’s situation has never been more grim – an ork attack moon hangs over Terra, and ork armadas ravage human space. To make matters even worse, eldar strike at the heart of the Imperial Palace, forcing humanity’s defenders to fight on two fronts at once. Though it seems nothing can stop the orks – neither brute force, science, nor faith – an unlikely alliance in the furthest reaches of space uncovers the first clue how to defeat the greenskins. The Adeptus Astartes now face an almost impossible task - taking news of this discovery back to Terra through a galaxy teaming with orks.


...

:shok: :shok: :shok: :shok:

*I NEED TO READ THAT!!!!!!!!!*

This series is going to be absolutely epic if it's written well. I can't wait. (Also, that's Eldrad Ulthran on the cover of the last book, I am sure.)


LotN


----------



## Death Nikorps

The Beast Arises book 1 cover

​


----------



## Kreuger

Death Nikorps said:


> The Beast Arises book 1 cover
> 
> ​


Oh, that's Zangief in the 41 millennium. He's a space marine. Big surprise.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Not a fan of these hyper-realistic faces. Looks like an actual person you'd see on the street.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer

forkmaster said:


> So let's re-visit Calth and this character that appeared briefly in _Censure_ and died there. Way to go of re-hashing stories. Do they really not have more important things to visit and explore? Like I do not need to know what happened to every single Word Bearer and Ultramarine after Calth unless it had more impact on the overall story.



There are theoretically over 100,000 Word Bearers and I for one would like to read the life story of *EVERY. SINGLE. ONE. OF. THEM*. You are not a true fan! I can't wait for Black Library to come out with another 60 stories about Calth. Perhaps they could even expand the series and tell us all about the human forces of the Word Bearers and how they feel about hanging out on Calth. Exciting stuff ahead, to be sure.
Now, back to beating my face with a stick.


----------



## Death Nikorps

Hi everyone, some news for you.

*2 NEW BOOKS FOR THE BEAST ARISES SERIES HERE*

*May 2016*

The End Times: Death of the Old World - Omnibus of the last 2 tomes 

*June 2016*

Horus Heresy: The Razing of Prospero - Omnibus 

*July 2016*

Adeptus Mechanicus by Rob Sanders (novellas + short stories anthology)

Space Marine Battles: The Plague of Orath (3 novellas anthology)


----------



## Angel of Blood

Death Nikorps said:


> *June 2016*
> 
> Horus Heresy: The Razing of Prospero - Omnibus


Fucking sigh.


----------



## Tawa

A prime example of why I stopped buying the fucking HH books in the first place.


----------



## Loli

So nothing but omnibuses and anthologies. This is why im glad i never brought any of the Ad Mech books, knew they would end up collected.

Though the razing of Prospero? Have there been any shorts about it since I don't keep track of whats all the shorts are about since wouldn't that just be Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns in one book?


----------



## Kharn The Complainer

Loli said:


> So nothing but omnibuses and anthologies. This is why im glad i never brought any of the Ad Mech books, knew they would end up collected.
> 
> Though the razing of Prospero? Have there been any shorts about it since I don't keep track of whats all the shorts are about since wouldn't that just be Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns in one book?


I keep up reasonably well with the short stories (although I have surely missed many) and I don't recall any concerning Prospero. So I assume that it will indeed just be Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns.
Using my sorcerous powers I can see the future... I foresee a omnibus of Ultramarine novels. Know No Fear and Mark of Calth being released together!
I also foresee Descent of Angels and Fallen Angels being released together in a set! All boxed in a special decorative box, raising the cost by 50%.


----------



## HamsterExAstris

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I keep up reasonably well with the short stories (although I have surely missed many) and I don't recall any concerning Prospero. So I assume that it will indeed just be Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns.


We have cover art. Shorts from Dembski-Bowden, Haley, and Wraight are included.

Dembski-Bowden is probably "Howl of the Hearthworld" from _Death and Defiance_

Haley is probably _Hunter's Moon_ (and McNeill's _Thief of Revelations_ is probably included too).

Wraight is probably not _Wolf King_, but he's got four other Wolf stories to choose from


----------



## MontytheMighty

Kharn The Complainer said:


> All boxed in a special decorative box, raising the cost by 50%.


Only 50?


----------



## Tawa

MontytheMighty said:


> Only 50?


Yeah, but that's a special deal for people that ordered it eighteen months ago......


----------



## forkmaster

HamsterExAstris said:


> We have cover art. Shorts from Dembski-Bowden, Haley, and Wraight are included.
> 
> Dembski-Bowden is probably "Howl of the Hearthworld" from _Death and Defiance_
> 
> Haley is probably _Hunter's Moon_ (and McNeill's _Thief of Revelations_ is probably included too).
> 
> Wraight is probably not _Wolf King_, but he's got four other Wolf stories to choose from


Maybe _Rebirth_ is in there? Which HH-SW has he written? I know _Wolf Claw_ is one short audio.


----------



## HamsterExAstris

forkmaster said:


> Maybe _Rebirth_ is in there? Which HH-SW has he written? I know _Wolf Claw_ is one short audio.


"Rebirth" (from _Age of Darkness_)
"Bjorn: Lone Wolf" (ebook, included in _Legacies of Betrayal_)
"Wolf Claw" (audio version in _Echoes of Ruin_, prose version in _Legacies of Betrayal_)

I misspoke slightly - I was thinking the fourth one could be "Allegiance" (from the _Sedition's Gate_ limited release anthology). That's Thousand Sons-related, though, not Space Wolf.


----------



## forkmaster

HamsterExAstris said:


> "Rebirth" (from _Age of Darkness_)
> "Bjorn: Lone Wolf" (ebook, included in _Legacies of Betrayal_)
> "Wolf Claw" (audio version in _Echoes of Ruin_, prose version in _Legacies of Betrayal_)
> 
> I misspoke slightly - I was thinking the fourth one could be "Allegiance" (from the _Sedition's Gate_ limited release anthology). That's Thousand Sons-related, though, not Space Wolf.


If they ever make an anthology about it, I believe that will be in the Chondax-ambush-storyline about the SW post-Prospero and the White Scars vs. Alpha Legion.


----------

